# Amid Amish Liife



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

If anyone out there has the 3 pattern section in cross-stitch of Amid Amish Life. It can be made into one picture or 3 seperatea pictures. I am looking for these patterns for a long time. They were seen in the March-April, May-June, and July-August issues of Corss Stitch and Country Crafts magazine from 1987. I would very much appreciate the patterns and instructions to do this project. I did this project 20 or so years ago and gave it away when we moved. I thanks whoever can help me out with these patterns. Thanks 63


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

On EBay "Cross Stitch March/April 1987" . $12.95

Check Ravelry.com also to see if someone has it available less expensive


----------



## Geall (Nov 1, 2011)

I made 2 of those pictures in my past life and only found 2 out of the 3 books. Haven't cross stitched in ages because now I'm doing more knitting. Besides, I had to get bifocals from the cross stitching. Nothing to do with age.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

you might ask at the message board at 123stithc.com. members are often selling off thier stash
http://www.123stitch.com


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amish-Family-Life-Quilts-Cross-Stitch-Pattern-Started-Nearly-Finished-/361076556055

http://en.pindiy.com/thread-41661-1-1.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is lovely, hope you find it.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

How beautiful!
Good luck finding it


----------



## apette (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh gosh...I have this in a picture puzzle. when I completed the puzzle I mounted it and framed it. It hangs in my rec-room.


----------



## shmsjm (Jan 20, 2013)

I remember that series as well, not sure if I would have it stored away. I am knitting most things now, but will try and find my cross stitch stash.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

63---PM me- I have all three issues.


----------



## Antrax (May 20, 2011)

I too had these but gave them away when downsizing. You KP r's are great!


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

That's one I also plan to stitch ...haven't decided if I'll do it in one piece ...or three. Which will you be doing?

It can also be found in the book BHG 101 Best-Loved Designs from Cross Stich & Country Crafts.

http://www.amazon.com/Best-Loved-Designs-Stitch-Country-Crafts/dp/0696203804


----------



## 8169 (Feb 22, 2011)

I am going to be doing the picture in one piece. I would like to have the picture done for my Daughter for this X-mas but I am not going to push it. I am the type of person that when the weather is nice and Spring will be coming soon , hopefully. I like to be outdoors and work around in my yard. The projects that I do are done mostly at my leisure time. I also do alot of crocheting and sewing too. Right now I am crocheting afghans for my family and friends. My hands are always busy. I am not a book person. that is just too quiet for me. I am and always was a busy person. I guess that is what happens when you are born and raised in a country setting. Have a good one.


----------

